# Does anyone have machine knitted Bootie pattern please



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

The patterns on here are gorgeous, Does anyone have a nice machine knitted on please. many thanksx For standard knitting machine


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Beth,

Look here in their free patterns;

http://www.dfwmachineknitters.com/Patterns.html

Cute & easy booties and a 1 piece baby cardi. that some of the knitters here have already made


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

Kate you come to my rescue again Thank youx


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

You're welcome))Let me know how they come out. I haven't made them yet...


----------



## G.J. (Nov 2, 2011)

Don't have one for sale but you can go to MICHAELS Craft Store and buy a wonderful machine called Ultimate Knitting Machine for 169.00. G.J. ([email protected])


----------



## G.J. (Nov 2, 2011)

Also am looking for any animal patterns to be knitted on knitting machine which can be converted to a golf club cover. I now make one for the putter which is a dogs head, with little cap, wiggle eyes, floppy ears and doggie nose. Am interested in another kind of animal so I can diversify a little.


----------



## cowgirljl (Mar 28, 2011)

You can also go to this link for free bond patterns:
http://www.stephthornton.co.uk/knitting/bond/list/babyset.htm


----------



## ria1 (Jun 15, 2011)

thank you kate for the link


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Lets see the booties))


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

you can use the quick baby bootee pattern without the punchcard by using the short row by shortrowing until 10 stitches left in work then continuing back until all needles are baby in work, then immediately repeating this process and gathering all stitches when all are back in work. add some embroidery on the toes to fancy


----------



## cowgirljl (Mar 28, 2011)

Go to utube and search for Diana Sullivan..she has a step by step video on a pair of slippers..they are so easy to make.


----------



## sweetlilrachy00 (Oct 20, 2011)

OMG! I HAVE to make that cupcake hat! Can you help with this part of the directions?

color, (leave a 12 tail) CO 33-0-34 in 1x1 rib, 3 large wts.

what does the 33-0-34 mean??


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

those are the stitches 33 on the left of 0 and 34 on right of o counting from centrex


----------



## G.J. (Nov 2, 2011)

Do anyone know where I can find golf putter covers that I can knit on a machine? I have been making a doggie cover with a hat with tassle on top for years, and have been looking for another "animal preferably" kind of item to knit; I would share the instructions for the doggie putter cover if anyone is interested. G.J.B.


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

KateWood said:


> Hi Beth,
> 
> Look here in their free patterns;
> 
> ...


Thanks Kate

maggie


----------



## G.J. (Nov 2, 2011)

Found animal patters but they are to be made by crocheting; does anyone have any idea how to transfer the crochet directions into knitting directions? or better yet, knitting directions for "machine knitting". Thanks. GJB


----------

